# Como conecto un parlante de 8ohmios con uno de 30ohmios



## karlitaec (Feb 7, 2008)

Holas con todos, la duda que tengo es el como debo conectar un parlante de 8 ohmios proveniente de un portero electrico con un parlante de 30 ohmios proveniente de un celular.

Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar con esto... gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 7, 2008)

Conectar como?

suplantar uno por el otro?


----------



## karlitaec (Feb 7, 2008)

No... a lo que voy es que necesito utilizar los dos parlantes, porque el uno se debe quedar en el citofono y el otro en el telefono celular, no se si conectarle solo en paralelo me serviria


----------



## ciri (Feb 7, 2008)

Bien si los conectas en paralelo te va a quedar una resistencia menor a 8ohm.. eso no es bueno..

el aparato al que lo querés conectar que impedancia de salida tiene?

en fin tienes que conectarlos como quieras, siempre que quede el mismo valor de ohm que tiene e l aparato a la salida, agrega resistencias, lo que sea..

tene en cuenta que en las R perdes potencia..


----------



## karlitaec (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm... lo que pasa es que no se a cual adaptarle para que me quede de la misma impedancia, porque de ley debo utilizar las 2 cosas, entonces no se si bajarle de 30ohmios que tiene el celular a los 8ohmios del citofono o al reves


----------



## Lyrio (Feb 8, 2008)

Hola, Tengo un problema parecido, quiero montar una caja acustica de 3 vias utilizando un subwoffer de 12", el problema es que no se nada del subwofer, no es car audio así k supongo que irá a 8 o 16 ohm, lo conecté a una minicadena de 16 ohm y parece que va bien. El problema es cuando le pongo los medios y agudos que son de car audio y van a 4 ohms, al conectarlos y sin utilizar un volumen elevado la membrana se mueve que da miedo sin dar apenas los W que realmente es capaz de reproducir.

Soy novato en el tema y me fgustaria que me dieseis consejo, ¿¿¿¿como podria hacer que los 4 ohm sonaran bien en etapas de estudio?. Gracias


----------



## ciri (Feb 8, 2008)

karlitaec dijo:
			
		

> Hmm... lo que pasa es que no se a cual adaptarle para que me quede de la misma impedancia, porque de ley debo utilizar las 2 cosas, entonces no se si bajarle de 30ohmios que tiene el celular a los 8ohmios del citofono o al reves





			
				Lyrio dijo:
			
		

> Hola, Tengo un problema parecido, quiero montar una caja acustica de 3 vias utilizando un subwoffer de 12", el problema es que no se nada del subwofer, no es car audio así k supongo que irá a 8 o 16 ohm, lo conecté a una minicadena de 16 ohm y parece que va bien. El problema es cuando le pongo los medios y agudos que son de car audio y van a 4 ohms, al conectarlos y sin utilizar un volumen elevado la membrana se mueve que da miedo sin dar apenas los W que realmente es capaz de reproducir.
> 
> Soy novato en el tema y me fgustaria que me dieseis consejo, ¿¿¿¿como podria hacer que los 4 ohm sonaran bien en etapas de estudio?. Gracias



Una respuesta para los dos, tienen que lograr que la impedancia de los parlantes, sea la misma a la impedancia de salida del equipo, no hay más que eso en principio.. lo que si deben tener en cuenta que nunca debe ser menor, porque corre el riesgo de quemar el equipo, puede ser mayor, pero cuanto más mayor más bajo se va a escuchar..


----------



## karlitaec (Feb 9, 2008)

Ok... muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------

